# Any known problems with the s15?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I've read on past post on other forums that the silvia engine are known to have some problems because of the manufactuer. I basically want to know what might those be and where to go about and fix them.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't help ya with that problem i have no knowledge of the S15... just that it looks nice  and it seems this part of the forums is dead.


----------

